# TPWD video link on news 8 website



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

thought i would post this here also i just found it. if you want to repost it to all the websites you can think of to get the word out.

http://www.wfaa.com/news/gardening-114250684.html


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I was on TV!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

texas gal, digital gods, and foreverknight where on tv. i caught a second of it on the news... 

so guess a lot of will be trashing plants.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm in there for a second, and Bob, Bill and Phil, as long as you're playing Where's Waldo. Crownman sat way in the back, hiding.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I can't get the link to work. I sure hope they caught the main idea that this is a BAD law. That's the whole point!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> so guess a lot of will be trashing plants.


Don't trash the plants. As per suggestion of Bob, we roll em and :hat: em.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> Don't trash the plants. As per suggestion of Bob, we roll em and :hat: em.


this is medication right,(as I'm mailing out plants at the post office)... / well Robert got a :drinkers: to go with those cigs?


----------



## ayla (Jun 20, 2009)

HA!

I'm on there for about 1 second looking ticked as heck. Glad they got an accurate representation! :biggrin:


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

@Ayla: Which one were you?


----------



## Dr.Awkward (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh my gosh, you wouldn't believe the grief I'm getting at work over my five-second cameo appearance. You'd think I rigged the World Series.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

That to funny! Well ask them what are they doing watching other stations. LOL


----------



## ayla (Jun 20, 2009)

I was the second person who spoke at the meeting. In the video, I am shown for a split second in a dark purple hoodie and black glasses.



digital_gods said:


> @Ayla: Which one were you?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Gotcha. Welcome to DFWAPC.


----------

